# Beau Desert 24th May - Space Available



## Region3 (Apr 18, 2011)

As per the title, there is a space free at the meeting at Beau Desert on Tuesday 24th May.

Coffee and bacon roll on arrival
18 holes golf
Light lunch
18 holes golf
Evening meal

All the above for Â£65, plus Â£12.50 if a buggy is required.

In my opinion it wouldn't be bad value if that were a single green fee, but for 2 rounds and all the food it's a corker.

Anyone interested?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2011)

Jan may be interested and me if another drops out.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think Losttheplot was interested too if another drops out.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 18, 2011)

We could do 18 holes each Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2011)

We could do 18 holes each Bob?
		
Click to expand...

Why, is it 36 in one day?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 19, 2011)

There are now 2 spaces available. 36 holes with food before, inbetween, and after.

Any definites?


----------



## Losttheplot (Apr 20, 2011)

Thought I was on the reserve list Gary?? 

Can you put me down please unless someone else has grabbed the spot...


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thought I was on the reserve list Gary?? 

Can you put me down please unless someone else has grabbed the spot...
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if you should have been on the reserve list, a spot is yours as no-one has said for definite they want in.

Will PM about payment.

One space left (so far).

Somebody bite my hand off and save me the stress


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought I was on the reserve list Gary?? 

Can you put me down please unless someone else has grabbed the spot...
		
Click to expand...

Did you get my PM Steve?


----------



## Losttheplot (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes Gary I got the PM, been a little busy so apologies for not replying sooner. 

I need to see if I can get the time off work as I cancelled my holiday when I couldn't make it last time and I'm not back in work till the 3rd May. If you want to find another permanent player before then that's fine as I understand I'm not a guarenteed player unless I get the time off.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes Gary I got the PM, been a little busy so apologies for not replying sooner. 

I need to see if I can get the time off work as I cancelled my holiday when I couldn't make it last time and I'm not back in work till the 3rd May. If you want to find another permanent player before then that's fine as I understand I'm not a guarenteed player unless I get the time off.
		
Click to expand...

No probs re the pm, I just always wonder whether or not they get through ok.

That's a shame about your holidays. I was hoping to be all sorted by the end of this month but what will be will be.


2 spaces up for grabs then people. Try not to knock me over in the rush, I'm only a little guy


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 21, 2011)

I assume handicap cards are required?

if not then tempted, can check roster and possibly make it. If they are then am screwed as aint got one 

bollox, they are req'd boohoo 

I have provisionally booked the day off, if it is possible without a handicap cert then count me in, if not then enjoy


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 21, 2011)

I cant see them asking for and checking all our h/c certs on the day. Crikey as long as you've got proof youre a member of a club if they ask , you should be fine. At the end of the day its business youre putting their way and why would they refuse it just because you dont have a piece of paper ?


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2011)

What a deal!  

I'd like to take one of those places please, if it's still available?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2011)

G1BBO & Crow

PM's sent to both.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Spaces now provisionally taken by Crow and G1BBO, pending payment and a cagey call to the course for Gibbo 

I'll do a draw once all the money is in.

A side effect of the late replacements is that I now have 3 people wanting a buggy, and obviously I could do with 4.

Is there anyone else who'd want to share a buggy for the day at the grand price of Â£12.50?

Or even 2 people for 1 round each?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2011)

I will take the buggy, will be driving up early and home after so will need to save my weary limbs


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent. Makes my life easier


----------



## quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

prob a bit too late, but if anyone drops out il make up the numbers


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 24, 2011)

well we know on 4 ball then!
I take it we shall be out first then


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2011)

prob a bit too late, but if anyone drops out il make up the numbers
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted quinn. You're in me notebook (well... spreadsheet).


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2011)

well we know on 4 ball then!
I take it we shall be out first then 

Click to expand...

You mean put the 2 buggies out first so you don't get held up by us peasants on foot?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2011)

errrrrr no ta to being in the 1st lot off lol, or it will be a nice safe iron to save me any blushes (and a lot of friendly banter of course)


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 25, 2011)

Plenty of laughs from the high handicappers.
best off first and get it out of the way quickly.
Just think in the clubhouse before the last have set off.
Beers a calling.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 25, 2011)

good call and at the end of the day, whats the worst that can happen.... oh wait, it probably will haha


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 25, 2011)

Going out first is fine cos everyone else is still ponsing about getting ready /finishing coffee /scoffing bacon butties /having a nervous pre-match weeeeee /trying to get the pace of the putting green /smashing hell out of the practice net /laughing at Viscounts troosers.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 25, 2011)

well we know on 4 ball then!
I take it we shall be out first then 

Click to expand...

You mean put the 2 buggies out first so you don't get held up by us peasants on foot? 

Click to expand...

of course  
method in my madness


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 2 lessons before the day and guess what they are for.... tee shots


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys due to my room mate dropping out,there is a room available to share with me on the tuesday night,ideal for someone playing on the wednesday.Â£12.50 payable on the day,No heavy snorers i need my beauty sleep.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys due to my room mate dropping out,there is a room available to share with me on the tuesday night,ideal for someone playing on the wednesday.Â£12.50 payable on the day,No heavy snorers i need my beauty sleep. 

Click to expand...

You would have to pay me more than Â£12.50 to share with you PJ.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys due to my room mate dropping out,there is a room available to share with me on the tuesday night,ideal for someone playing on the wednesday.Â£12.50 payable on the day,No heavy snorers i need my beauty sleep. 

Click to expand...

You would have to pay me more than Â£12.50 to share with you PJ.      

Click to expand...




Im going to whoop your butt for that comment rich


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2011)

where is the room? might be tempted as could have a few beers after and travel home early doors


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi guys due to my room mate dropping out,there is a room available to share with me on the tuesday night,ideal for someone playing on the wednesday.Â£12.50 payable on the day,No heavy snorers i need my beauty sleep. 

Click to expand...

Thought you were sharing with Pieman? Has he dropped out? 

I was sharing with Smiffy on the Tuesday night but as he's dropped out, I need to check with Paul (PNW) to see if I can get Smiffy's room just on the Tuesday night, (travelling up on the Tuesday morning so don't need it Monday night).

I'll PM Paul.


----------



## Twire (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi guys due to my room mate dropping out,there is a room available to share with me on the tuesday night,ideal for someone playing on the wednesday.Â£12.50 payable on the day,No heavy snorers i need my beauty sleep. 

Click to expand...

You would have to pay me more than Â£12.50 to share with you PJ.      

Click to expand...




Im going to whoop your butt for that comment rich   

Click to expand...


Whooping butts isn't going to entice people to share with you PJ


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2011)

"Whooping butts" isn't going to entice people to share with you PJ
		
Click to expand...

And it's not exactly English either.
Come on PJ, standards please


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Rick
No probs on having Rob's room for Tuesday - it is no refund and I have already paid! 

That leaves a room on Monday for Â£25 if anyone needs it - unless Rob has already sorted something with someone?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2011)

The room is at the travel lodge Rugeley.
My appologies Bob i was having an "american" moment


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Rick
No probs on having Rob's room for Tuesday - it is no refund and I have already paid! 

Cheers
Paul
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, do you want me to post you a cheque or shall I give you the cash when I see you up there?

Can't remember if Smiffy was sharing it with anyone else as it was a family room.I'm sure I recall James might have been sharing it as well?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Rick - money on the day is fine - not sure what arrangement Rob had made about sharing. It is a family room

Just checking - will anyone else be at the Travelodge in Rugeley on the Monday night - need some drinking partners!!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure I recall James might have been sharing it as well?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you lot have arranged with accommodation, but James isn't going either now.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, Cheers Gary, looks like I have a spare space for anyone wanting to share a room on the Tuesday night at Beau Desert....will only cost you Â£12.50. Farters & Snorers welcome!


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 28, 2011)

The room is at the travel lodge Rugeley.
My appologies Bob i was having an "american" moment 

Click to expand...

i hope its not catching!


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm staying in the travelodge in Tamworth on the Monday and Tuesday nights.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 2, 2011)

OK, Cheers Gary, looks like I have a spare space for anyone wanting to share a room on the Tuesday night at Beau Desert....will only cost you Â£12.50. Farters & Snorers welcome!  

Click to expand...

is it still avaiable Rik?


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2011)

is it still avaiable Rik?
		
Click to expand...

Sure is...you want in? It's only for the Tuesday night.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 2, 2011)

sure do have booked the wednesday off.


----------



## rickg (May 2, 2011)

I'm playing in the Robin Hood meet on the Wednesday.


----------



## Gazp (May 3, 2011)

I'm not going on the GM day....a bit to expensive for me as I live locally & play with a member when I want...I am playing in their invitation day on the 22nd May so I'll let you know how the course is playing...should be in very good condition as most courses are for invitation days.


----------



## Redwood (May 3, 2011)

Hi Rick - money on the day is fine - not sure what arrangement Rob had made about sharing. It is a family room

Just checking - will anyone else be at the Travelodge in Rugeley on the Monday night - need some drinking partners!!
		
Click to expand...

Paul, 

Myself and a mate will be there on the Monday night.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 3, 2011)

Hi Rick - money on the day is fine - not sure what arrangement Rob had made about sharing. It is a family room

Just checking - will anyone else be at the Travelodge in Rugeley on the Monday night - need some drinking partners!!
		
Click to expand...

Paul, 

Myself and a mate will be there on the Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Redwood - maybe give us a bell on 07771 734942 if you fancy some grub and a liquid refreshment - I will be getting there around 6pm. Chers. Paul


----------



## Redwood (May 5, 2011)

Will do.

Probably won't be there until a bit later, maybe between 7 and 8, so feel free to grab some food beforehand if you're hungry and we'll catch up for beers.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone got any beds going spare on the Monday night? 

If so, how much would said bed set me back?


----------



## G1BB0 (May 9, 2011)

there are spaces at the travelodge rugely for I think 25 a night Aztecs, I was debating going up on the monday but no fecker to have the kids so am stuck with 2 1/2 hr drive at silly o'clock grrrrr


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2011)

Is the Travelodge where everyone else is kipping?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2011)

And I'd rather share a room and pay half the cost rather than paying the Â£29 for the room (even though it's not that expensive, times are toight like a toiger)


----------



## jammydodger (May 9, 2011)

And I'd rather share a room and pay half the cost rather than paying the Â£29 for the room (even though it's not that expensive, times are toight like a toiger)
		
Click to expand...

I have posted on the other thread , but provisionally I have a place at the travelodge in Tamworth which isnt too far away. Definitely no snoring allowed though as thats why I like a room to myself. Would only be Â£10 plus 'extras'


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 9, 2011)

And I'd rather share a room and pay half the cost rather than paying the Â£29 for the room (even though it's not that expensive, times are toight like a toiger)
		
Click to expand...

I have posted on the other thread , but provisionally I have a place at the travelodge in Tamworth which isnt too far away. Definitely no snoring allowed though as thats why I like a room to myself. Would only be Â£10 plus 'extras'
		
Click to expand...

'extras'?! What kind of room sharing service are you running? 

I only snore when I'm absolutely smasherooed so you should be fine.


----------

